# From: State Representative Tim Whelan. (Ret. MSP Sgt.)



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Massachusetts State Representative


Friends, in today’s US Mail I received this solicitation from the, “United States Deputy Sheriff’s Association” (USDSA), an organization I have never heard of before, seeking money to buy ballistic vests for police officers. It specifically references my hometown of Brewster in some of the inserts. Please, DO NOT donate to this organization.
I have worked 26 years in law enforcement and have never, ever heard of this group. If you Google the name of the USDSA’s Executive Director, David Hinners, you will find a plethora of stories about “deceptive fundraising practices” and scam alerts from Massachusetts police departments and Sheriffs. This organization is also rated “Zero Stars” by CharityNavigator.com, with only 28.9% of funds raised going toward programs. And Mr. Hinners, and Deputy Director Michael Willis, each collect a salary from this “charity” of $150,000 each.
Please, if you want to share your hard-earned funds in a way to most assuredly support the women and men in law enforcement, please contact your local police department, the Barnstable County Deputy Sheriff’s Association, or the State Police Association of Massachusetts to find out directly from them how you can best support their personnel and their public safety mission in our communities.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to be honest, I don't give to ANY of these groups. They may even be legit, but when I get the robocall from police/fire groups, I hang up. I may be hanging up on an organization that is doing good things, but I simply don't trust ANY robocalls, unless they're from my home town's government with some important information.

Or Rachel from Card Services. She sounds so sexy. Damnedest thing though, I hit 1 and ask to speak to her and the asshole on the other end insists she doesn't exist. Well, SHE JUST CALLED ME! Doug, or Steve, or Sanjay, whatever his name is that particular day, eventually hangs up on me. How RUDE!


----------

